# Endzeit-Filme



## vault-tec (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo, Forum.

Wie man meinem Profil ja entnehmen kann, bin ich ein ziemlicher Endzeitfan. Und obwohl ich schon einige Filme zu dem Thema gesehen habe, wollte ich mal fragen, welche ihr hier sonst noch kennt.

Also ich finde bisher erwähnenswert:

_The Day after_ (*Der* Klassiker schlechthin  )
_Postman_ (Einsamer Wanderer durchs Ödland; Film braucht am Anfang etwas, um in Schwung zu kommen)
_A Boy and His Dog!_ (habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ist wohl eine Komödie mit Don Johnson)
_Tank Girl_ (nun ja... Die drei B's halt: *B*lond, *B*usen, *B*rumm) ;-] 
_Mad Max_ (alle Teile)
_Terminato_r (alle Teile)

Also, und damit keine Unklarheiten bestehen, was ich mit "Endzeit" meine, möge man bitte auf mein Profilbild schauen (nicht zu verwechseln mit meinem Benutzerbild oder Avatar in Internetisch) - und nein, das ist kein Sonnenaufgang... 
Oder um es zeitlich entsprechend darzustellen: 
*Jetzt->Morgen->Irgendwann->Großer BOOM mit Lichtblitz und Pilzwolke und Druckwelle und Strahlung und Fallout->Endzeit*

Also, wenn jemand noch einen Film kennt, der sich mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzt würde ich mich über eine entsprechende Antwort freuen. 

Postapokalyptischen Gruß, Niko ;-)


----------



## EmTschi (6. Mai 2006)

Matrix?;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2006)

Blade Runner


----------



## RedWing (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Dr. Strangelove or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb

http://blogcritics.org/archives/2004/11/17/235736.php

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ist zwar "nur" ein Dokumentarfilm, aber ich denke kein anderer Film ist so realistisch wie "Hiroshima".

Ansonsten währe "The day after" auch mein Favorit gewesen.

Terminator würde ich nicht unbedingt als "Endzeit" bezeichnen...... sonst kannst Du auch gleich noch "Die Klapperschlange" und "Flucht aus L.A." nehmen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## vault-tec (6. Mai 2006)

Hi, ihr alle!

*@Emtschi:*
Matrix ist zwar ein auch ein postapokalyptischer Film, hat aber nicht soviel mit der Bombe zu tun. Und es wird ja nicht darauf eingegangen, *wie* die Maschinen die Macht übernommen haben. Aber gut ist der Film allemal. 

*@Dennis:*
Hmmm... Ist schon einige Zeit her, dass ich Bladerunner gesehen habe, aber danke für die Erinnerung.

*@RedWing:*
Also *den* Film bzw. das Buch setze ich schon mal auf meine Geburtstagswunschliste. Danke. 

*@Dr Dau:*
Kein Hindernis für mich mit dem Dokumentarfilm. Werde ich mal nach suchen beim DVD-Dealer meines Vertrauens. ;-]

Und Terminator ist nach meinem Ermessen schon in dieser Kategorie einzuordnen, schließlich fallen am Ende von Teil 3 ja die Bomben. Soweit erstmal danke für die Anregungen. Wenn ihr gute Bücher zum Thema kennt, wäre ich dem auch zugetan. 

Gruß, Niko ;-)

P.S.: Mir ist übrigens auch noch "Wenn der Wind weht" eingefallen, ein ziemlich cooler Zeichentrickfilm um zwei schrullige Alte. Echt sehenswert.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2006)

Zum besseren finden --> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0009U51WI/

Hmm, entweder ist Terminator schon zu lange her oder ich war gerade auf dem Klo.


----------



## Dac-XP (7. Mai 2006)

Ich könnte dir da die Serie Battlestar Galaktika empfehlen (die Neufassung).


----------



## zioProduct (8. Mai 2006)

Serenity...
Bischen Futuristischer, aber trotzdem in Kategorie "Endzeit" einzuordnen:-( 
greetz


----------



## Sinac (8. Mai 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Serenity...
> Bischen Futuristischer, aber trotzdem in Kategorie "Endzeit" einzuordnen:-(
> greetz



Findest du? Nur weil er in der Zukunft spielt ist er ja nicht gleich Endzeit, oder? 
Der geht eher so Richtung Pitch Black / Riddick etc.

Off Topic: Ich fand den auch mal richtig schlecht :-D

On Topic: Geht zwar nicht so um das Ende mit der Bombe, aber: Herrschaft den Feuers?


----------



## vault-tec (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo an Euch alle!

*@Dr Dau:*
Danke für den Link; werd' mir die Infos zum Film mal durchlesen.

*@Dac-XP:*
Nun ja... Von der Serie hab' ich bei Freunden auch ein paar Folgen gesehen, und es fallen ja anscheinend auch entsprechende Bomben und so... aber da geht's weniger um das Überleben im verstrahlten Ödland (mal abgesehen von dieser "Cyberlove"-Nebengeschichte auf Caprica ). Und generell fand' ich das Original mit Lorne Green irgendwie besser, das schmeckte nicht so nach Hollywood-Massenprodukt, der Colonel war noch schwarz und Starbuck gefiel mir ohne Lidschatten und BH auch besser...

*@zioProduct:*
Hmmm... Den hab' jetzt nicht gesehen, werd' mich aber mal schlau machen.

*@Sinac:*
Den hab' ich sogar auf DVD... Naja, interessante Story aber leider ohne Bomben, dafür mit Drachen.

Was mir gerade auch noch so einfällt: Gab es da nicht mal auch so eine postapokalyptische Beowulf-Verfilmung?
Auf jeden Fall nochmal danke an alle für die rege Beteiligung hier. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Sinac (8. Mai 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo an Euch alle!
> *@Sinac:*
> Naja, interessante Story aber leider ohne Bomben...



 "Leider ohne Bomben" errinert mich irgendwie an Lord of war... "Was soll das heißen - Waffenstillstand? Friedensverhandlungen? Warum?"


----------



## zioProduct (8. Mai 2006)

LoW ist eh Kult 
Nene, ich würde Serenity nicht mit Riddick etc vergleichen, immerhin sind bei Serenity auch ganze Planeten TOD, wegen einer "Bombe" die man nicht sieht ^^
Aber wie gesagt, ist nicht so das "Endzeit" wie "mann" es sicht wünscht ^^
 Aber mir geistet da n Film im Kopf rum, weiss aber gerade nimme welcher, muss meine Gedanken mal ne weile Schweifen lassen ^^

BZW: Kult ---> 12 Monkey's da wars zwar keine Bombe die *Bumm* macht, aber eine die auch schön eingeschlagen hat  Des weiteren "Die Insel", ist am Anfang ja auch "Endzeit", entwickelt sich aber wohl für deinen Geschmack in die falsche Richtung... N relativ schlechter Film, aber auch in Endzeit-Stimmung --> Immortal
Der richtig Film ist immer noch im Kopf, irgend wie komm ich da gerade nicht drauf.. Meld mich später nochmal


----------



## vault-tec (8. Mai 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> "Was soll das heißen - Waffenstillstand? Friedensverhandlungen? Warum?"
> [...]



*<offtopic>*
;-] vgl. auch "The Order of the Stick", #115:


			
				Belkar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Surrender." Ha! How do they come up with this stuff?


*</offtopic>*

Gruß, Niko


----------



## NatureBoy (8. Mai 2006)

Nicht wirklich ein Hammer Film... aber würde sagen das er doch in diese Kategorie fallen könnte:

Moon 44
http://www.kabeleins.de/film_dvd/filmlexikon/ergebnisse/index.php?filmnr=17610


----------



## 27b-6 (10. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Bin zwar weder Endzeitfilm noch Anime-Fan, aber AKIRA sollte hier auf keinen Fall fehlen.


----------



## xelix (12. Mai 2006)

Habe gehört, "Quiet Earth" soll ganz gut sein.. Ist zwar ohne Atompilz , trotzdem sind alle Menschen weg  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiet_Earth


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. Mai 2006)

Pretty Woman, Die Bruecken Am Fluss und sowieso alle Frauenfilme.

Ich weiss net wie es euch geht, aber fuer mich und meine Maennlichkeit ist das wirklich absolut das Ende der Welt..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also Moon 44 ist doch echt der Knaller, einfach einer der besten Emerich Filme.
Von Silvester Stallone gibts noch Death Race 2000 (den gibts unter verschiedenen Titeln) ist zwar nicht so der Hammer was die Story betrifft aber die Kostüme und so sind schon irgendwie Kultverdächtig.
Wie schauts mit dem Film 1984, Equilibrium oder Fahrenheit 451 aus. Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher obs so in deine Vorstellung passt aber sind trotzdem geile Filme.

Gruß


----------



## vault-tec (15. Mai 2006)

Öhm... Nun ja, sind zwar alles recht nette Vorschläge, aber ausser "Akira" passt keiner der zuletzt genannten Filme so richtig ins Schema.

*@NatureBoy, @Xelix, @Suchfunktion:*
"Moon44" und "Quiet Earth" sind zwar ansehbarere Filme, haben aber von der Story her genausowenig wie "Pretty Woman", "Die Bruecken Am Fluss" und andere "Frauenfilme" zu tun mit:


			
				mir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]*Großer BOOM mit Lichtblitz und Pilzwolke und Druckwelle und Strahlung und Fallout*[...]



*@DirtyWorld:*
Zu "Death Race 2000" und "Fahrenheit 451" siehe oben. "1984" ist ein beeindruckendes Buch - wenn man es versteht ;-] - hat aber auch nichts mit der gemeinten Endzeit zu tun sondern ist eher eine Kritik an unsere Gesellschaft und wohin sie uns führt. "Equilibrium" wiederum werd' ich mal näher untersuchen. ;-)

Trotzdem mal danke an alle für die rege Beteiligung. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2006)

Also wenn hier schon Equilibrium genannt wird, welches zweifelsohne ein guter Film ist, aber meiner Meinung nach fuer diesen Thread nicht wirklich geeignet, dann werf ich auch mal "The Island" und dessen "Vorlage" "Parts: The Clonus Horror" in den Raum (letzterer macht sich uebrigens bei Mystery Science Theater 3000 sehr gut  ).


----------



## Suchfunktion (16. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Ich mal wieder! (Die Frauen fangen an zu kreischen und die Kerle werden eifersuechtig, sobald ich den raum betrete. Von ueberall ist nur ein gekreische zu hoeren und die Teenies fallen reihenweise um )

Also es gibt da noch einen Film, der ebenfalls diese Thematik beschreibt mit "großen bumm und Leute tot" 
Der genaue name faellt mir jetzt nicht ein, aber ich kann ja mal erzaehlen worum es geht, evtl. kennt den namen ja noch jemand.
(Mit Sicherheit! Der war hier imho schonmal irgendwo im Gespraech..)

Aaaaaaaaaalso:
Es geht um einen englischen (?) Jungen der in Japan (?) lebt und ploetzlich bricht der Krieg aus. Er wird von seinen Eltern getrennt und von 2 komischen Typen aufgegriffen, die ihn eigentlich verkaufen wollen. Im endeffekt landet der Junge in einer Gefangenenkolonie von Japanern und es wird halt erzaehlt, wie er da in dem "Lager" lebt. Und irgendwann machts gaaaaaaaanz dolle Bumm und ein form-vollendeter Pilz erscheint am Horizont (in weiter Ferne) 

Vielleicht kennt den ja jemand.


----------



## vault-tec (16. Mai 2006)

*@Suchfunktion:*


			
				Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Von ueberall ist nur ein gekreische zu hoeren und die Teenies fallen reihenweise um[...]


Da würde ich dir spontan mal zu einem stärkeren Deo raten. ;-]

Aber danke für deinen Filmvorschlag, da werd ich mich mal umhören; hab' da so eine Bekannte und die ist bekennende Manga- und Anime-Süchtige... ähm... ich meine natürlich "Sammlerin". 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## G3forever (20. Mai 2006)

Hi, Nun hab ich mich extra wegen dir angemeldet Azmodan  
Ich bin auch sehr sehr großer Endzeit Fan, leider kenn ich noch nicht ganz so viel wie du 

Ich hab Postman erst letztens gesehen. Ein Hammer Film, doch ich vermisse bei jeden Endzeit Film das richtige Fallout feeling(du  kennst ja hoffentlich die Fallout Reihe(PC Spiel)) <<<----//Edit)) Ahja du kennst sie  Steht ja in deinen Profil  >>>
Das Spiel hab ich schon so oft Durchgespielt (Fallout 1 8 mal, Fallout 2 10 Mal Fallout Tactics 5 mal  ) weil es einfach Fantastisch ist, das Szenario dort ist Endzeit pur und man kann sich richtig reinversetzen und in der Fallout Welt zerfließen 
Ok genug geschwärmt,
jedenfalls vermisse ich all Das bei JEDEN anderen Spiel und bei JEDEN Film 

Kannst du mir vielleicht nen Film nennen der an Fallout rankommt oder ien Spiel? oder ein Buch? IRGENDWAS!  

Wäre cool.
MfG
Armin

PS: Meine Güte 95% der Filme die hier vorgeschlagen wurden haben nichts mit der typischen "Endzeit" zu tun haha


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Mai 2006)

Malevil


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2006)

Hi, e
s gäbe da noch Cyborg mit Jean Claude van Damme. Eigentlich ist ja auch Waterworld mit Kevin Costner ein Endzeit Film. Und Postman lief grad heute Abend in VOX.

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Mai 2006)

G3forever hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Meine Güte 95% der Filme die hier vorgeschlagen wurden haben nichts mit der typischen "Endzeit" zu tun haha



Das wird sich zeigen, wenns soweit ist


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2006)

Also equilibrium läuft grade in pro 7. Und der Fängt mit einer Atomexplosion an. Also ist er doch eigentlich ein Endzeitfilm. Und Cyborg lief grad im Fernsehen im Anschluß, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte das der in Deutschland auf dem Index steht. Naja Geschnitten war er eh.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2006)

Cyborg steht nicht auf dem Index weil er fuer Deutschland, soweit ich weiss, ca. 45 Minuten gekuerzt wurde.
Zwar  aber in diesem Zusammenhang auch sehr interessant: Die Verfilmung des Stephen King Romans "Brennen muss Salem" ist im englischen Original ca. 3 Stunden lang. Die deutsche Fassung des selben Films hat die normale Spielfilmlaenge von ca. 90 Minuten.


----------



## vault-tec (22. Mai 2006)

*@G3forever:*
Leider habe ich bisher noch keinen Endzeitfilm gesehen, der das typische Fallout-Feeling *richtig* rüberbringt; so dieses Reisen durchs scheinbar ;-] einsame Ödland und durch die Ruinen ehemals überbevölkerter Städte; der Kampf ums Überleben zwischen rivalisierenden Banden verwilderter und teilweise mutierter Überlebender; das Durchwühlen von 60 Jahre altem Müll auf der Suche nach brauchbarem...

Einige Filme kommen dem zwar nahe, aber keiner fängt es so richtig ein, dieses postapokalyptische Gänsehaut-Flair wie man es bisher nur von Fallout kennt und wofür die Reihe ja auch Preise bekommen hat.

"Waterworld" ist nicht genau, was ich suche, kommt dem aber schon nahe (von wegen Ruinen (hier halt unter Wasser) und so). "Cyborg" wiederum liest sich sehr vielversprechend und kommt mal auf die Liste der Filme, die ich mal genauer anschauen werde.

Ach, und bevor es noch mehr Programmhinweise gibt: Ich habe (und brauche) keinen Fernseher und kann deswegen Pro Sieben und co leider nicht in meine Recherchen mit einbeziehen. Ich bin angewiesen auf DVD- bzw VHS-Verfügbarkeit (so ein in Audio und Video aufgesplittetes SCART-Kabel zwischen VHS und PC ist halt schon was feines ).

Gruß, Niko


----------



## G3forever (22. Mai 2006)

Lol wie lustig  Ich habe auch keinen Fernseher 

Waterworld ist tatsächlich recht cool. Allerdings hab ich den als Kleines Kind gesehen und da fand ich ihn richtig gut. D.h. Heute werd ich ihn wahrscheinlich nach der Hälfte Ausmachen....


Kein Film mit Fallout feeling? Das ist ja schrecklich... meine Güte.... WARUM WARUM WARUM haben die Fallout 3 Eingestellt?  Diese Schweine). 
Kennt jemand, also vorallem du, nen Buch, Endzeit Buch? ein Gutes?

mfg Armin


----------



## vault-tec (22. Mai 2006)

Also an Endzeit-Romanen fällt mir spontan nur "Z wie Zacharias" ein, aber nix was direkt mit der Fallout-Welt zu tun hat.

Revision: Bin jetzt bei meinen Erkundungen des WWW auf "Strasse der Verdammnis" gestoßen. Da gibt's auch ein Buch zu, nach welchem der Fim ist. Und mit einem Militärmenschen (George Peppard, vom A-Team), der einige Zeit nach dem großen Knall aus einem Bunker gekrochen kommt und in einem Truck durch radioaktives Ödland fährt auf der Suche nach Funksignalen aus New York, hört sich das ganze doch schon mal vielversprechend an... 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.:
*@G3forever:* Das auf deinem Signatur-Bild ist aber genauso wie das in deinem Avatar kein G3...


----------



## G3forever (22. Mai 2006)

Das Gewehr in meiner Signature IST ein G3 SG1(also ne Modifikation des G3s). Das in meinen Avatar ist ein G36, der Nachfolger des G3s und jetzt in benutztung der Bundeswehr.

Die Bücher werd ich mir mal angucken.

mfg Armin


----------



## vault-tec (22. Mai 2006)

*<off-topic>*
Hmmm... Echt jetzt eine G3-Modifikation? Nun ja, ist ja auch schon einige Zeit her, dass ich im grünen Trachtenverein dabei war; das war noch im letzten Jahrtausend und wir hatten noch die Modelle aus den 50-ern als Ausrüstung. Und ein G36 hab' ich nur einmal als Reservist in den Händen gehalten. 

Also sei nachsichtig mit mir, aber in deinem Signaturbild das Gewehr kam mir nicht G3-mäßig genug vor und mit etwaigen Modifikationen bin ich nicht vertraut. 
*</off-topic>*

Gruß, Niko


----------



## G3forever (22. Mai 2006)

<off-topic>
Ich Spiele Airsoft  Deshalb kenn ich mich damit ziemlich gut aus  ( http://www.airsoft-leipzig.de)
Aber mal 2 Bilder damit dus siehst  ( So weit von Endzeit ist das garnicht weg das Thema  Durch Fallout bin ich erst Waffen Fan geworden lol. 





G3

und G3 SG1 




Ich hoffe so kleine Bilder reichen 
</off-topic>

naja BTT


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2006)

Das gute, alte G36. Einfacher zusammenzubauen als eine Tankstelle von Lego.


----------



## G3forever (22. Mai 2006)

Oh Um einiges Einfacher


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2006)

Wir haben mal in einem vollstaendig dunklen Raum mit 2 Mann unterm Tisch gelegen, da waren dann wild durcheinander die einzelnen Teile des G36, der P8 und vom MG.
Und dann hatten wir ein paar Minuten Zeit das ganze zusammenzufummeln, das war echt cool.


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. Mai 2006)

Hi!

War zwar nie beim Bund (bald ist es aber evtl. soweit ) aber nen G36, P8, sowie die Walther P22 + P99 baue ich dir auch aus den durcheinander gewuerfelten Teilen mit Augenbinde zusammen. War mal ne Zeitlang ziemlich waffenfanatisch.
(Habe mich nur dafuer interessiert, aber nicht mehr.. keine Angst  )

Und nu mal zurueck zum Topic..


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2006)

Puh beim Bund war ich auch nie :-D Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema:
Wo du von Atombombe, alle tot und Ruinen und mutierten Überlebenden sprichst fällt mir ganz spontan eine Folge von Simpsons (ich glaub eine von den Helloween Episoden) ein in der die Franzosen eine Atombombe auf Springfield schmeißen, das müsste genau das sein was du suchst und vielleicht bringt das ja das *richtige* Feeling rüber


----------



## vault-tec (23. Mai 2006)

Hehehe... Ja, die Folge kenne ich. Da besichtigt Homer doch mit seiner Familie gerade einen Atombomben-Schutzbunker wo die Bombe fällt. Und der Verkäufer qualmt ihm dann noch was vor. 

Aber mir ging's mehr um ernsthafte Verfilmungen und/oder Romane... 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2006)

Fast, Homer besichtigt den Bunker alleine - die Familie überlebt wegen der vielen Schichten Lackfarbe im Haus


----------



## _-ISpacemonkeyI-_ (4. Juni 2006)

Also, die Filme sind zwar schon etwas älter, (sau alt) aber ich bin mir so ziemlich sicher, dass das die guten und alten Anfänge der Endzeit sind ^^

- MAD MAX 1,2,3 (also wer die nicht kennt, darf sich nicht Endzeit-Fan nennen)
- Gangland LA (total trashig aber halt typisch Endzeit)
- Escape from NY, deutsch: Die Klapperschlange; und der 2te Teil:
- Flucht aus LA (Geschmackssache, aber wem Endzeit gefällt  )

Ach ja, da gibts ja noch Spiele: ^^

-Fallout 1,2 (GEIL das 3er wird doch produziert!!)
-Fallout Tactics (BAM)
-Carmageddon TDR 2000 (bitte Englische Version) 
-dieverse Mods zB für Battlefield 2, HL² usw (wozu gibt es google )
-der Rest ist meiner Meinung nach nicht erwähnenswert

gruß ausm All


----------



## G3forever (5. Juni 2006)

"-Fallout 1,2 (GEIL das 3er wird doch produziert!!)"

Ne wurde schon mehrmals eingestellt. Endstand ist das es NICHT Produziert wird. Eingestellt.


----------



## _-ISpacemonkeyI-_ (9. Juni 2006)

soooo ^^ 

das ist etz zwar nicht der Sinn dieses Forums, aber informier dich mal, Fallout 3 wird von Bethesda entwickelt (Morrowind, Oblivion). Auf der letzten e3 hingen sogar schon Poster rum... Laut Bethesda gibt es noch nicht viel zu sehen, aber das soll schonmal sehr gut sein.
Auf der nächsten e3 wird es evtl infos über das Spiel geben. Es wird ganz sicher entwickelt, da Bethesda die Rechte für das Spiel gekauft hat. GANZ SICHER 


ZITAT: "Zwar erinnerten am Bethesda-Stand schicke Poster daran, dass die Firma seit geraumer Zeit an Fallout 3 arbeitet. Die Aushänge blieben leere Versprechungen, das Spiel gab's nicht zu sehen."

ach ja, die Screenshots von Fallout 3 die im Umlauf sind, sind total veraltet, das Spiel wird von Grund auf neu Aufgelegt. Müsste sogar auf Golem.de irgentwas "neues" darüber stehen.

FALLOUT 3 WIRD KOMMEN, ICH WEIS ES !!

PS: link  zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich hab auf die schnelle nichts anderres gefunden..
http://www.golem.de/0407/32310.html
http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc-spiele/rollenspiele/31463/


----------



## vault-tec (9. Juni 2006)

Na das sind doch mal wirklich gute Nachrichten! Morrowind ist nämlich auch eines meiner Lieblingsspiele und die Burschen von Bethesda haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

Deshalb bin ich zuversichtlich, dass Fallout 3 - so es denn wirklich kommt - ein Kracher werden wird.

Gruß, Niko


----------

